# Driver Install Error (code 1)



## trinibajan (Oct 21, 2007)

OS XP Pro 2002 Version SP2, AMD Athlon.

I am having problems getting my PC to install New Hardware (*Motorola W385*). I have installed (*Motorola Driver MSI Installation 
Version 3.4.0*). I get a Fatal error saying that "New Hardware Device cannot be Installed".

When I go to Device Manager when I right click property on (Motorola W385/U5) it has a yellow icon standing for (Code1). I followed the re-installation instructions. XP still will not install. It dose recognize the Motorola W385 somewhat because when I plug it in it my USB it shows up reading first "Found New Hardware W385/U5" , then changes to "Motorola USB composite Device." 

The Found New Hardware Wizard reads "Cannot install this Hardware; There was a problem installing this Hardware:An error occurred during the installation of this device.Fatal error during installation.Click finish to close the wizard."

Can someone please help me get XP Pro SP2 to install and recognize my Motorola W385?:upset: Everything I've read instructs me to do what I've already done. 

Thank you in advance anyone that can help.


----------



## Yuskerocks (Feb 24, 2008)

im having the same problem...


----------



## hungryfish (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm having exactly the same error with a Razr V3m. My old Razr worked fine but I get the same error as the first post and now my Hotsync for my Palm won't work either :4-dontkno


----------

